# FreeBSD 9 and zfs install



## Ikinoki (Jul 8, 2011)

I tried to run tests of the new ZFS v28 and stumbled upon the brand new bsdinstall, which sucks currently. No current zfsasroot wiki pages can help install this system. So I have a question. How do I do that? I know it should be simple, but the root is not writeable in fixit. And the whole system is changed now?


----------



## namor (Jul 8, 2011)

Haha, you're lucky. I found this on the freebsd-current mailing list a few hours ago and bookmarked it: ;-)
http://www.aisecure.net/?p=132


----------



## vermaden (Jul 8, 2011)

Try this one mate: http://www.aisecure.net/?p=132


----------



## Ikinoki (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks, already tried that, the system won't boot. Now thinking it has something to do with sophisticated UEFI and SAS controller. But 8.1 has been working on this system previously, but without ZFS. I need zfs for jails management.


----------



## Ikinoki (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow, while writing the previous post I tried direct booting with legacy USB drivers and it worked. Don't actually get what could ever go freaking wrong. I'll try to figure this out.

Thank you again.


----------



## vermaden (Jul 8, 2011)

Ikinoki said:
			
		

> I need zfs for jails management.



You can do that kind of install:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=12082

512MB / on UFS for most important part of the base system and ZFS for everything else, this way you are also not forced to use GPT since it also works with MBR partitions.


----------

